# will Hulu, Amazon or Netflix work if I cancel Tivo service?



## nosaturn (Nov 29, 2003)

we're in the "reducing everything we spend to zero" mode and turned off cable a month ago. I don't get much over the air, so what happens if i drop the Tivo service? Can I still use my tivo to connect to Amazon, Hulu and Netflix?

I've been with Tivo for 10+ years and don't want to quit, but service fees for 2 Tivo units that don't see live programming is a waste of ~$25 a month when you can buy a roku for ~$60


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

nosaturn said:


> we're in the "reducing everything we spend to zero" mode and turned off cable a month ago. I don't get much over the air, so what happens if i drop the Tivo service? Can I still use my tivo to connect to Amazon, Hulu and Netflix?
> 
> I've been with Tivo for 10+ years and don't want to quit, but service fees for 2 Tivo units that don't see live programming is a waste of ~$25 a month when you can buy a roku for ~$60


No. However, we do use TiVo for OTA programming and really like it, maybe you can reduce to one. You may find you miss not watching TV programming on your schedule.


----------



## nosaturn (Nov 29, 2003)

right now, i don't get anything over the air :-/ and the OTA websites seem to tell me i'd only get 3 or 4 channels (not even the major networks) over the air.

so without Tivo service, no Hulu, Amazon or Netflix?


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

nosaturn said:


> right now, i don't get anything over the air :-/ and the OTA websites seem to tell me i'd only get 3 or 4 channels (not even the major networks) over the air.
> 
> so without Tivo service, no Hulu, Amazon or Netflix?


Correct, you are.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I bought a used TiVo HD with no subscription on it a few months ago. In the month before I subscribed it I was using it for Netflix.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> I bought a used TiVo HD with no subscription on it a few months ago. In the month before I subscribed it I was using it for Netflix.


When you acquire a Tivo (new or used) and when you go through guided setup, it will allow you to select "register later" for a period of up to 30 days. After that, it will stop alllowing all functionality. Is that what you mean?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

larrs said:


> When you acquire a Tivo (new or used) and when you go through guided setup, it will allow you to select "register later" for a period of up to 30 days. After that, it will stop alllowing all functionality. Is that what you mean?


First: that information is beyond inaccurate and is just plain wrong.

Generally. a used Tivo that goes through guided setup w/o a subscription has no functionality beyond what the 30 minute buffer allows for pause, FF, and RW. A new Tivo will give you a week of free limited service (guide data and recording) before you have to subscribe. Under some circumstances that depend on the account status of a used Tivo, it can also get that free week, but it isn't the norm.

Second: No, that is not at all the circumstances under which I had use of Netflix on a non-subscribed Tivo HD.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> First: that information is beyond inaccurate and is just plain wrong.
> 
> Generally. a used Tivo that goes through guided setup w/o a subscription has no functionality beyond what the 30 minute buffer allows for pause, FF, and RW. A new Tivo will give you a week of free limited service (guide data and recording) before you have to subscribe. Under some circumstances that depend on the account status of a used Tivo, it can also get that free week, but it isn't the norm.
> 
> Second: No, that is not at all the circumstances under which I had use of Netflix on a non-subscribed Tivo HD.


First- we'll agree to disagree. I installed an unsubscribed tivo (I know it was used because it used to be on my account) for my daughter one month ago and let it go several days with it reminding me constantly to sign up, but it still worked.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You should've gotten lifetime long ago.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> First: that information is beyond inaccurate and is just plain wrong.
> 
> Generally. a used Tivo that goes through guided setup w/o a subscription has no functionality beyond what the 30 minute buffer allows for pause, FF, and RW. A new Tivo will give you a week of free limited service (guide data and recording) before you have to subscribe. Under some circumstances that depend on the account status of a used Tivo, it can also get that free week, but it isn't the norm.
> 
> Second: No, that is not at all the circumstances under which I had use of Netflix on a non-subscribed Tivo HD.


This week I setup a Premiere I got from ebay to use for spare parts. I went through the guided setup and had it update to the current software. Once it updated to the newest software, I had no access to the buffer, pausing, recording etc. since it says that it is not subscribed.
No access to the HDUI either. Or Netflix, Hulu, etc.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> This week I setup a Premiere I got from ebay to use for spare parts. I went through the guided setup and had it update to the current software. Once it updated to the newest software, I had no access to the buffer, pausing, recording etc. since it says that it is not subscribed.
> No access to the HDUI either. Or Netflix, Hulu, etc.


Ok, thanks for sharing.


----------



## shadowplay0918 (May 16, 2011)

nosaturn said:


> we're in the "reducing everything we spend to zero" mode and turned off cable a month ago. I don't get much over the air, so what happens if i drop the Tivo service? Can I still use my tivo to connect to Amazon, Hulu and Netflix?
> 
> I've been with Tivo for 10+ years and don't want to quit, but service fees for 2 Tivo units that don't see live programming is a waste of ~$25 a month when you can buy a roku for ~$60


As others have said the Tivo won't work, you should probably look into getting a Roku device...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

For $50 the Roku LT is a really good deal. I still plan to pick one up sometime to keep at my girlfriends house. I just wish I could get her to switch from DSL to FiOS.


----------



## JerryAC (Feb 11, 2012)

For what it is worth, when I entered my zip code on the antenna web sites I only returned 2 in range stations. I knew that was wrong and purchased the best UHF antenna and a high channel VHF antenna for channel 10.1. 

Total cost around $85. The VHF only antenna wasn't really necessary as the UHF antenna picked up channel 10.1, but it gives better signal strength. I combined the signals of the two antennas through a Channel Master 7777 amp. You should be able to find one on the web for around $70.

I already had a pole. Bought 100' of bulk wire at the hardware store for $.15/ft.

I now get 22 stations, and most of them broadcasting in 720 hd or better. The networks are in 1080.

BTW, I did all of this to get rid of my Dish Network bill.

Point being don't believe you can't get station signals just because the antenna web-sites say you can't.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Your 10.1 is might be a virtual channel with the actual frequency in UHF. Or the UHF antenna also picks up the upper VHF.


----------



## JerryAC (Feb 11, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Your 10.1 is might be a virtual channel with the actual frequency in UHF. Or the UHF antenna also picks up the upper VHF.


The UHF does pickup high freq VHF, it just doesn't do it as well as the VHF antenna. The VHF antenna is a 6' long antenna craft model that cost me about $25 delivered. It added about 20 % more signal, enough to make a difference on a bad signal day.


----------

